# Best Small Lightweight Camper Search & Info



## Stevi (May 5, 2018)

I drive a 2017 Rav 4 XLE, I’m looking for a small camper under 1100 lbs to pull. I’d like to have some stand up room 6’ atleast & toilet/shower. I’ve searched many sites and came across a few.. I’m interested in reading comments if anyone owns one or knows anyone that has had experience pulling a lightweight camper with a small vehicle. Camper/RV Websites, makes and model are also welcome. I appreciate you!


----------

